# Not So Lazy Susan….



## GlenG (Mar 27, 2022)

I ’ve been looking for a turn table to use when painting projects, but I could never find one that was large or heavy enough, so i decided to build one.  To top is 15”x15”x1/4” aluminum and the base is 14”x14”x3/16” steel with a 12” turn table bearing rated for 1000lb.  The longest part was drilling and tapping the 120+ 1/4”-20 holes, but using a template for punching and then a drill/tap in my impact driver it actually wasn’t that bad.

Template for centre punching:







Bottom with bearing:







Finished:






And I built an arm to hold a rifle stock that needs clear coat:






I’m quite happy with the final product.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow that's fancy, nice work.  Puts my dangling wire from the ceiling to hang things to paint to shame.


----------



## GlenG (Mar 27, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Wow that's fancy, nice work.  Puts my dangling wire from the ceiling to hang things to paint to shame.


HaHa for sure.  But I have one of those collapsible paint ‘booths’ to keep the garage clean, and it can’t handle the hanging.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks nice and heavy duty, I'm sure you'll get lots of great use from it.  

Could also double as a welding turntable too


----------



## whydontu (Mar 27, 2022)

looks great!


----------

